# Strawberry and Currant Creek Reservoirs



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

How's the ice-off going up on these reservoirs? I'm heading up that way this weekend, so I'm curious. I imagine that with the weather getting warmer everyday this week, we should see a decent portion of the waters opening up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

poiboy said:


> How's the ice-off going up on these reservoirs? I'm heading up that way this weekend, so I'm curious. I imagine that with the weather getting warmer everyday this week, we should see a decent portion of the waters opening up.


Uh, here in SLC there was 3-4" of snow this morning on I-15 at the south interchange. Its going to be a while up there at higher elevations for the ice to come off. Usually its the 2nd half of May.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Last Tuesday there was some open water on Strawberry and fishable water at the ladders that I could see from the highway. I couldn't see Current Creek from the highway so I couldn't tell you about it.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I may or may not have fished current creek, the reservoir and the creek, on Saturday 4/26. Seemed to have caught a tiger from shore, and a couple 17 inch browns from the creek..My memory is a little fuzzy. Might wanna check it out..It may have just been a dream. ;-)


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished Strawberry on Sunday. Every bay along US40 had some open water. The Ladders had a good 500 yard section open. I ended fishing the Soldier Creek side at the boat ramp and there was a good 25 to 100yards of open water around the SC side. I ended up doing really well casting black wolley buggers from shore with my fly rod. Caught 15 cuts all in the slot limit. I bet the SC side will be clear this weekend and the Strawberry side not too long after.

Mark

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/MarkMemmott/media/IMG_32301_zps173a275a.jpg.html


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark, Thanks for the report and great pics. Looks like some good open water fishing is starting.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like it will be ice-off fishing for me on Friday. MarkM, that's a nice fish you got with your fly rod. Hopefully I get some good luck with some nice size trout.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Went past yesterday 4/30 and there was still more ice than fishable water along the highway and down the Soldier Creek side to the ramp. During mid-day the fishing wasn't worth much. Among the several anglers near us no one had caught any fish. Probably better morning and evening.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I fished at the Ladders for about an hour and a half this morning and didn't see anyone catch a fish. I also drove to the dam and then to the Aspen Marina and there was virtually no fishable water along that stretch (there was room for a small group at Aspen Marina, but someone was already there). Admittedly, there was more ice remaining than I thought there would be. If you're willing to walk and drive some of the rougher roads, you'll find places to fish, but I'm thinking it will still be several days before the ice recedes enough to warm the water and really get the fish active.

There is plenty of open water at the ladders to bring a boat. There were two boats on it this morning.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

So I fished Currant Creek Reservoir on Friday, the 2nd, and there was no ice. I was shocked since there's still a ton of ice at Strawberry. The 2 guys that supposed to meet me flaked out and never showed, so I got to fish some places that I've always wanted to try. I'll post a fishing report in that section later on today.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

i did really well at strawberry on thursday 5-1-14. found a small chunk of open water. caught 15 cutts and bows...


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Soldier creek is ice free strawberry likely so by the weekend


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been up Sheepcreek, Teat mountain and Rays valley 5 times in the last 2 weeks.

Keeping close check on the snow driffs on the road to Strawberry/Indian creek ...

You cant get a truck over it yet... It was melting fast then REALLY slowed
down the last 5-6 days. Snowing again up there now as I type this..:!:..

The weatherman is talking 80 degree temps by next weekend,
I'll be watching the dirt road CLOSE...I plan on being the first one to pull my
boat over it........... Im planing on fishing Stawberry hard til mid June.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update goofy. I'm anxious to get to strawberry this way too.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

For those who live in the Spanish Fork/Springville area, is this way much faster than going up through Provo Canyon? I've driven that way before but it was more of a leisurely drive so I couldn't really judge if it was much faster.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> For those who live in the Spanish Fork/Springville area, is this way much faster than going up through Provo Canyon? I've driven that way before but it was more of a leisurely drive so I couldn't really judge if it was much faster.


From the mouth of SF canyon, You can be at Renagade in 50-55 mins....
Even pulling a small boat------Way faster.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, thanks for the info. I'll have to try that way.


----------

